# Saturday May 5 Ft Gaines jetty



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Sometimes 'Plan B' works out even better ;-)
At dawn I was heading for the DI Golf Course but the heavy shower over Dauphin Island made me rethink the destination.
Went to the east end where I would be close enough to the car to make a dash for cover in case the rain got heavy or there was lightning.
Turns out it was a good decision and "great minds" thinking alike I met up with FATBOYSLIMM in the parking lot with the same idea and location in mind.








I had a nice blowup on about my second cast with the topwater lure, then nothing. :001_huh:
Meanwhile Walt is putting on a clinic with the half dozen live pogies he brought out there. 
He caught a couple of nice specks and this fine slot red! 










It was great to get to meet you and fish with such a nice young man.
I know we will see each other out there again soon!
After watching Walt wear 'em out I switched gears again and got my live shrimp and float rods out of the car nearby.
But after two hours I still only managed three dink school specks and a small spanish mackerel. 
When the rain finally did overcome us it got heavy in a hurry and we retreated to the parking lot.
But by the time I donned my rain gear the shower had slacked and I got back out on the rocks.
It was like a totally different day! :whistling:
As the tide started falling it set up a 'chow line' and for the next hour EVERY shrimp I drifted down it got nailed by a trout.
Some really had 'shoulders' including this 24" I landed after a 10 minute tussle in the rain on my 4# UL outfit. :thumbsup: 









I had a limit by 11 am and left before noon to head to the house and then to the Causeway for the UCP weigh in where I had my "15 minutes of fame".  










The UCP sold over 100 tickets and had some really fine trout turned in and GREAT prizes (as usual)! 


















I did have better luck in the ACFA Speckled Trout Challenge where my fish held in for 7th place in the Top 10. :thumbup:










Even though the "Old Salts" were overwhelmed by the "Young Guns" 
a good time was had by all as there was LOTS of perfectly fried fish, cheese grits, cole slaw and macaroni salad that was all eaten up! 
Thanks to the cooking crew, organizers, sponsors and members who made it a memorable day.
And especially thank You Lord for making it all possible! :notworthy:


----------

